# Who is this Dunnskee?



## Dunnskee (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm a little Dutch girl dressed in black, and I like writing and the like.
Also I hail from teenagewriters.com and sich, in case you folks would grace us.


----------



## Shinn (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi there and let me be the first to welcome you to Writing Forums, Dunnskee. I am sure you'll find members here who will not mind giving a harsh critique. I hope you have fun here and make some new friends amongst us 

Have fun!

~ Shinn


----------



## Nickie (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello to you, Dunnskee, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Hawke (Dec 12, 2007)

Hello, Dunnskee. Welcome to the community.


----------



## cman (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi.

You sound like a pmopous douche.

Bye.


----------



## Dunnskee (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeah, he does. What a douche.


----------



## zim (Aug 31, 2008)

...

God, what a hardcore name.
What a deathmetal, highdosage, hardcore fucking name.

Fuck me, you're beautiful.

And you are my allah.


----------



## Dunnskee (Aug 31, 2008)

And you are my...
Krishna and sich.


----------



## Zensati (Aug 31, 2008)

He he welcome my freind, I am starting a revolution, join me!


----------



## Dunnskee (Aug 31, 2008)

A revolution? Do tell me it involves the furthering of the consciousnesses of the human race.


----------



## The Backward OX (Aug 31, 2008)

Furthering of the consciousness of the human race? Members of WF? An oxymoron surely?


----------



## ash somers (Aug 31, 2008)

i guess it depends on whether or not you're a moron, ox 

hi dunnskee, welcome to the forums *runs*


----------



## JHB (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Dunnskee (Aug 31, 2008)

How personal.


----------



## JosephB (Aug 31, 2008)

What JHB said.


----------



## -Ad (Aug 31, 2008)

cman said:


> Hi.
> 
> You sound like a pmopous douche.
> 
> Bye.


 
I agree.

Your name sounds like the noise my cat makes when someone accidentally steps on it.

dunnSKEEEEEEE

Like someone with no teeth playing the bagpipes.


----------



## Dunnskee (Aug 31, 2008)

Teeth have to do with the ability to play the bagpipes?
The More You Know.


----------



## cman (Aug 31, 2008)

ash somers said:


> i guess it depends on whether or not you're a moron, ox
> 
> hi dunnskee, welcome to the forums *runs*


 
Heh, more along the lines of... OxLIKE Morron, eh, eh?

Kidding, sorry for making a terrible pun at your expense Ox.

I lykd ur pics, lol.

Here's a body shot

:brilsmur:

ylek wat u c?


----------



## Zensati (Sep 1, 2008)

Dunnskee said:


> A revolution? Do tell me it involves the furthering of the consciousnesses of the human race.


 
Yeah dude! A hippy revolution! It's time to grab some flowers and join the Fantasian Freedom Front! or Triple F.


----------



## Dunnskee (Sep 1, 2008)

Tell me, man, that you're more well read than you seem. If not, good luck, sonnyjim.


----------



## Zensati (Sep 1, 2008)

I dont need your luck dude. My shit scores highly.


----------



## Zensati (Sep 1, 2008)

It appears that a plot is unfolding.. Most intruiging.


----------



## Zensati (Sep 1, 2008)

I think the admins are up to some skull duggery.


----------



## Dunnskee (Sep 1, 2008)

Oh do tell.


----------



## Zensati (Sep 1, 2008)

There is a bit of Troll hunting going on.. Lucky I am a pixie goblin then.. They wont be able to catch me.. I'm too clever.. tee hee..


----------



## Zensati (Sep 1, 2008)

VIVA LE REVOLUTION!!


----------



## Dunnskee (Sep 1, 2008)

How is it that you can post multiple times and it be legal on this site?

And are you accusing me of trolling? 
I'm hurt.


----------



## Zensati (Sep 1, 2008)

I told you dude.. I'm too clever.. I can do anything!

I'm not accusing you of trollin, It's a few others on the lounge.. They are getting caught out.. because they are not clever.


----------



## Zensati (Sep 1, 2008)

A troll hunter cannot catch a pixie goblin.


----------



## cman (Sep 2, 2008)

If you do mean me I think they'll find themselves thoroughly disappointed. No, I simply find it fun to get people whipped up. 

I do however contribute quite frequently to both critiquing and writing, so i think that excludes me from the definition of troll. If not...

THEN I AM TEH BEST DAM TROLL EVA!

...Ahem... Yes...


----------



## Dunnskee (Sep 2, 2008)

Trrrrooooolllll in the dungeeeooon!


----------



## Foxee (Sep 2, 2008)

Welcome, Dunnskee, nice to have you here. Please wander around a bit to familiarize yourself with the site and be prepared to meet some.....people. 

Enjoy!

~Foxee


----------



## wacker (Sep 3, 2008)

hello Dunnskee, welcome to the forum. Glad to have someone from youngwriters.com on board. It will be refreshing to have a new young voice at the forum expressing her views
or seeking advice from others.


----------



## Sam (Sep 8, 2008)

What JB said.


----------

